# Can I use bell wire?



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

I am changing double CBE unit to a triple one in Hymer B584, above the fridge, so I can include a double usb charger (5 volt, 1 & 2.1 amp).

I intent to piggy-back the usb unit onto a 12v (120 watt) socket.

I have used

h**p://www.solar-wind.co.uk/cable-sizing-DC-cables.html

to calculate cable size and it suggests 0.5mm squared (24 awg). I haven't a clue what this is but I am sure it is considerably thinner than the Hymer wire to the socket.

Due to the smaller holes in the spade-end connectors, I cannot fit the base vehicle wire in and I was hoping someone would recommend which wire I could use?

I fitted the usb unit last month in place of the 12 volt Hella socket, before a few weeks in France, and I can highly recommend it. Charges mobiles and tablet while on the go.

I now also need the 12 volt outlet for my proposed 12 volt tv.

Your helpful advice would be more than welcome.

Thanks, Barry


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi. 
Don't use bell wire the insulation is not up to it for starter. Also the length of cable reqd. is a big factor, to allow for voltage drop. Maplins do a good range two core cable which is similar to bell wire but greater cross sectional area.
Frank.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

How long is the cable run? If it is short I would use a minimum of 1.5mm =17awg.
What are the size of the spade connectors, 1/4 inch is the usual standard, the blue ones should fit the application.
The existing cable to the original socket will be large as it has to run some distance from the battery but a short loop can be smaller.

Barry


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Spade connector crimps come in 3 wire sizes, red, blue and yellow. So match your wire diameter to the correct colour. Maplins sell all three sizes


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

I think connectors are 6.3 mm. Connecting wire will be about 6 inches.

Maybe could insert an online fuse as main fuse is probably large.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

I already bought spade connectors from Amazon, not realising there were different sizes. Looks like a 2 mm hole for the wire to fit into. Apart from the insulation colours, red and blue, there isn't any other colour on them.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi
It's the colour of the insulation that identifies the size range of the wire it was designed for, there isn't another colour to check for. the size of the spades are usually 6.3mm but some switches etc use 4.8mm

Hope this helps


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

lgbzone said:


> Hi
> It's the colour of the insulation that identifies the size range of the wire it was designed for, there isn't another colour to check for. the size of the spades are usually 6.3mm but some switches etc use 4.8mm
> 
> Hope this helps


Sure does. I then have two sizes: red and blue. All I need is a couple of foot of wire. Will try Halfords tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bell wire is not suitable for any mobile applications, any cable you use MUST be multi strand, it's cheap enough Maplins do loads of small CSA cable.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Bell wire is not suitable for any mobile applications, any cable you use MUST be multi strand, it's cheap enough Maplins do loads of small CSA cable.


Thank you Kev n Liz.

Took ages to find cables on Maplin website, but eventually found them under "wire".

Will pop along to Oldham and pick up. I already have spade end connectors, red and blue, two different sizes apparently.

Thanks for your help.

Baz


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

You cant use bell wire as it is single strand and vibration will cause it to fracture hence the need for multistrand as Kev said!


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

*Sorted*

*Thanks to everyone for a very satisfactory job. Only need my sat aerial connecting, oh and a new Avtex telly!*

If anyone's interested, here are the components and a couple of pics:

*Maplin High Current Wire 50-0.25mm* Black (Maplin £1.79 per metre) http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-high-current-wire-50-025mm-black-priced-per-metre-xr57m

*CBE Modular Twin USB Socket* (Ebay £19.99 incl p&p)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CBE-Modul...et-Campervan-Motorhome-Caravan-/141760625471?
* 12V DIN Hella fitment TV & Sat Socket Dark Grey CBE C-LINE compatible, caravan, rv (Ebay £9.95 incl p&p)*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231630000757?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

PS: If you intent using an Avtex television, don't use the Hella 12 volt connection, use the cigar lighter fitting. Avtex only supply cigar lighter fitting for their tellies. Otherwise you will need an adapter (like I now do).


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would be interested to know what method you used to crimp the terminals onto the wire.

If you use pliers/cutters instead of the correct type/size of crimp tool then you can get all sorts of problems that can show up ages later.

Intermittent contact, high resistance joints, overheating & etc.

As for all this discussion on "bell wire" - it really depends on the size of the bell. Ding Dong!


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Pippin. Not having a correct crimping tool, I used side cutters with, hopefully, just enough pressure not to cut through. When I get hold of one, I will re-do them. Thanks for advice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzle said:


> Hi Pippin. Not having a correct crimping tool, I used side cutters with, hopefully, just enough pressure not to cut through. When I get hold of one, I will re-do them. Thanks for advice.


I use one like this, I paid about £20 for mine and it's never let me down.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pro-Ratch...l-Terminals-/351479504282?hash=item51d5cf9d9a


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I use one like this, I paid about £20 for mine and it's never let me down.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pro-Ratch...l-Terminals-/351479504282?hash=item51d5cf9d9a


Thanks, mine is ordered now. BTW you're up early!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzle said:


> Thanks, mine is ordered now. BTW you're up early!


The brain wakes up, starts thinking, can't get back to sleep, it does my head in, so up I get, been up since 4:20.

I hate electrics, but invested in one of those cases with lots of compartments, bought loads of different terminals in bags of 50, got a decent wire stripper and crimper, it just makes it less of a chore if I know I at least have the right kit, I even enjoy it sometimes, a decent meter is a plus too in a MH.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rolson-Au...s-Diy-20857-/361327051743?hash=item5420c543df


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

bazzle said:


> *Thanks to everyone for a very satisfactory job. Only need my sat aerial connecting, oh and a new Avtex telly!*
> 
> If anyone's interested, here are the components and a couple of pics:
> 
> ...


Looks a good idea, far better than the adaptor that I was looking at, how is the CBE surround fixed? Does it just clip on or are there screws from behind the panel? Cannot quite see from your photo.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Devonboy said:


> Looks a good idea, far better than the adaptor that I was looking at, how is the CBE surround fixed? Does it just clip on or are there screws from behind the panel? Cannot quite see from your photo.


Any CBE stuff I've had, has had a plastic surround hiding screws, various finishes to suit the vans decor too.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Bought my triple unit here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-WAY-CBE...AVAN-C-LINE-/331639155624?hash=item4d373beba8

There's only one left!


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

bazzle said:


> Bought my triple unit here
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-WAY-CBE...AVAN-C-LINE-/331639155624?hash=item4d373beba8
> 
> There's only one left!





Kev_n_Liz said:


> Any CBE stuff I've had, has had a plastic surround hiding screws, various finishes to suit the vans decor too.


Thanks to you both for the replies, on further inspection it looks like my Rapido is fitted with Berker fittings not CBE or C-Line. Will need to investigate further.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzle said:


> Bought my triple unit here
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-WAY-CBE...AVAN-C-LINE-/331639155624?hash=item4d373beba8
> 
> There's only one left!


Plenty here
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...BE+SWITCH.TRS0&_nkw=3+WAY+CBE+SWITCH&_sacat=0


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*We seem to be ratcheting up this post somewhat.

Which is a daft way of saying that if you do get a crimp tool ensure that it is the ratchet type as the ordinary ones never generate enough pressure to make a sound joint.*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> *We seem to be ratcheting up this post somewhat.
> 
> Which is a daft way of saying that if you do get a crimp tool ensure that it is the ratchet type as the ordinary ones never generate enough pressure to make a sound joint.*


Although the one I linked to isn't ratchet, it does provide sufficient crushing power to make a good crimp, never looked for a small ratchet type, didn't think there would be one so small, but on looking at the Ebay listing it's described as ratchet, but it isn't in reality.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Have now rewired connectors with my new crimping tool, recommended by Pippin, and 'surprisingly' found one of the connectors had come off!

A bit awkward crimping the 90 degree bend one, but managed it. By the way, in my van there isn't much clearance behind the CBE fittings, particularly the twin usb and 12 volt/fplug fittings, so I needed the right-angled fittings for the aerial wires and crimp connectors.

Connected my new tv up only to discover there was a fault with the screen, dead or faulty pixel (a blue dot where it shouldn't have been). I turned the screen darker with brightness control and I still had a blue dot in middle of screen. Anyway, reported it to Amazon who said that really one faulty pixel didn't warrant a replacement!

After a short discussion, a replacement was agreed, and it arrived today.

They are collecting faulty set tomorrow; same courier. Wouldn't you have thought it could have been collected today?


----------

